# Making the switch to gas F350 Dump



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

I currently have a 99 F350 Dump truck with the 7.3L, but I am making the switch to a new gas F350 Dump truck. After spending a lot of money on repairs on my 2002 F250 7.3L diesel I dont want to go through that all over again. Plus the truck is 16 years old now with 94,000 miles on it. 

Ill probably sell it before winter and from what I've been told I can get sell it at a good price. 

I have been reading that the 6.2L has the power to plow and tow. I am getting a F350 XL, plow prep package and heavy duty alternator. I hope my Western plow brackets fit on the new truck, with my 9'6" MVP. I am looking at getting some rear fenders for it or make some and running boards. Anything I need to watch for over time? 
Seems like Ford has a decent V8 now that can haul and keep repair cost down to a minimum. Diesels it seems can get expensive with time on repairs especially with all the new computers and emissions on them.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's wrong with the current diesel that's such an issue?

No your set up from 99 won't fit on a new truck


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

A slow exhaust leak right now nothing major. My other diesel had the same issue due to corrosion and once they opened up the engine to fix the leak other things needed to be fixed. Oil pan will need to be replaced in a couple years again, cooler lines will need to be replaced soon. Engine is great, but with its age other things are starting to act funny, sensors are acting up. I depend on the truck every day and lately it has been down for electrical issues which isnt fun to find at times. Its a great truck still but I need something that is newer and dependable. I bought it used from a guy who didn't use it for almost a year so the truck sat in a garage. Very little rust on the cab, but after using it for 5 years out in the salt its showing its age.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just seems like little issues to fix vers a truck payment.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

04 is cut off for ur mount.

05 thru 07 is different

Any (gas and diesel) 08 thru 15 mount will fit thru 2016 will fit the 6.2


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I made that switch with all my pickups 4 years ago and couldn't be happier. The 6.2 engine has lots of power for pushing snow and towing trailers. If I was towing trailers all over the country I would still have a diesel but for snow plowing and general towing they work great.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

I am making my switch now before I have to spend $3k on a repair or something else going out in the middle of the winter. It's the age of the truck that makes me uneasy. I want to have a dependable truck and this is the time to make the switch before I'm in too much with the truck. I love the power of the diesel when plowing or towing but I've towed enough with my gas trucks to realize they have the power to pull what we need it to. 
Thanks olddog, looks like I have to get a different mount for this new truck. I didn't think they changed the frame that much since 99, I just bought this plow in 2014.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

That's very true with cost of diesels, but I love my 7.3's very simple air goes in, gets mixed with fuel and black smoke comes out, no emissions control, no 9,000 for an exhaust system like on the 6.7. Sure the oil pan rust out, but its just one of those things.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I had many 7.3 diesel trucks and your right they are nice. For me it came down to repair cost and what's practical. The last 7.3 were made nearly 20 years ago and in my opinion there comes a time where you have to embrace new technology or your going to be stuck in the past forever.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

7.3s were made up to 02/03. 13 years ago. 

I have a 99 with 240,000 on it and a 00 with 150,000 on it. Work hard for me every day.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

in my opinion there comes a time where you have to embrace new technology or your going to be stuck in the past forever.

And there's a difference between money towards maintenance and repairs, vers a truck payment and expensive license plates.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

6.2 with 4/10's or 4/30's and you'll love it. GVW'd with dump trailer and my '15 at 21K with 3/73's and it didn't miss a beat. Saves 8K up front and .25-.75 cents at the pump. With 24 foot enclosed trailer in town running a mow route it's doing 10.1 MPG. A diesel will do no better.

If you need a diesel for what you're towing or hauling, you need more than a pickup/1 ton, in my opinion and from my experience.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I am very interested in this too, any more info anyone can supply would be great!

Currently have a 2005 modded and bulletproofed 6.0 and it is insane with how much power it has. I am heavily leaning towards a 6.2 for my next truck but am afraid of being disappointed. 

All summer It tows something almost every day, and lots of conventional towing around 13to 14k pounds


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

I love the diesel always have, I like the power of the 7.3l, it just has come to the fact that it's a older truck in my small fleet and I know I'll have future repairs to the truck due to its age and corrosion. I can get some good money for the truck now before I put a lot more into it. 
You can say it's cheaper to in the long run to spend money on repairs than a truck payment but i can't have a truck like this go down when plowing or in summer like it has been a few times and I had to rent a dump trailer. I would rather pay for a new truck that's dependable that will last and then when it's paid for decide how things are looking on the truck. 
Just have to keep repair cost to a minimum, I see large companies around the area going towards gas trucks again.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

I got rid of my two 7.3 powerstrokes, from injectors to oil pans, exhaust manifolds and the list went on. Cost me to much money repair. I myself am going to gas. I am currently looking for a f350 v8-v10 repair costs will be much less


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

I switched from 7.3 ford diesel to 6.0 gas gm power and a close friend of mine switched from 7.3 and 6.0 ford diesel to 6.2 gas fords. Neither one of us would go back to diesel it works for us it's not for everyone but I have no regrets


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Op is dead on 7.3 hands down best but age will catch up to rest if truck 
I just got 3 6.2 dumps and an small drop off but nice to know they will start and run all winter 
I have a 6.7 personal truck and there is a big difference between the gas and new 6.7 but I like a fancy personal truck 
I have one more disel to switch over next year it's a landscape crew so might try the v-10 for that one


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

ponyboy;2019598 said:


> Op is dead on 7.3 hands down best but age will catch up to rest if truck
> I just got 3 6.2 dumps and an small drop off but nice to know they will start and run all winter
> I have a 6.7 personal truck and there is a big difference between the gas and new 6.7 but I like a fancy personal truck
> I have one more disel to switch over next year it's a landscape crew so might try the v-10 for that one


How do you like the 6.2 in the dump truck? Does it struggle a lot with heavy loads? What about towing while having stuff in the dump bed


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Honestly I have the 3.73 gears it pulls a 18 foot enclosed trailer with a walk behind a stander and a rider and you know it's there 
It doesn't carry much except mulch anything heavier I use my international 
I would still rather have the gas then their diesels unless you are pulling heavy loads every day 
Then I'd go with the v-10


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Well with 0% on new fords just traded in another today almost looking toward winter and a guarantee start 
Guess time will tell


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

ponyboy;2019864 said:


> Well with 0% on new fords just traded in another today almost looking toward winter and a guarantee start
> Guess time will tell


Pictures Please


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I will email some to u if but can't from my phone


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

At work we have a 99 F450 7.3L 4X4, 2012 F250 6.2L 4X4, 2013 Chev 3500HD 6.0L 4X4 pickup, 2013 GMC 3500HD 6.6L 4X4 baby dump.

The F450 is showing is age, starting to rust pretty bad, but the 7.3L has been bulletproof (like 7.3Ls are known for). The 6.2L in the F250 is a great motor, it pulls the trencher or S570 with ease and IMO it will out work the 6.0L GM any day of the week. The Chev 6.0L is a gutless POS, IMO. Our 6.0L has been to the dealer 2 times for "pinging" motor when under load towing or pushing snow up hill, and they can't seem to figure out whats cause it to ping, some times its so bad it sounds like it is going to blow up. The GMC with Duramax has been OK, but it did die on us going down the road last year, a month after getting taken to the dealer on a rollback we finally got it back with a brand new ECU in it, no problems since. With all that being said, I am going to push for our next baby dump to be a F450/550 with V10, the V10 is a proven motor and the 6.2L is not offered in the F450/550s, but in the F350 a 6.2L with 4.30 gears would be a great combo.

My next personal truck is going to be a 7.3L. My dad has a 02 F350 SC DRW 7.3L/auto 4X4 with only 83000 miles on it, the truck came up from Texas 7 years ago and is still totally rust free to this day as my parents pull their 5th wheel to either Texas or Arizona for the winter. Dad has been talking about buy a house down south and selling the 5th wheel, I told him that I will buy the truck from him for towing our camper since the 7.3L will tow it much nicer than my 5.4L does.


----------

